# I won some great CHT gear and your input is requested



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey guys. I won the Chase HT giveaway and now am looking for input on how to best place everything in my room. It has been 7 years since I built the room and have made very few changes and almost none over the last 4 years. I see this as a great opportunity to try something new!

The room is 18x23D. I am curious as to how the SHO-10 speakers will do compared to my Aperion 622T towers and 634VAC center. I have no doubt the VS18.1's will stomp the MFW-15 I have. First question is with my setup will a traditional box speaker like the SHO-10 even be a possibility below the screen? If so how should I orient it?

For the VS-18.1's. Should I stack both in one of the front corners, one in each front corner or the other option is to put one up front and one in the back to the right of my riser (where you see the chair sitting off the riser now). The door to the left side of the riser is where my equipment rack is housed. The sidewalls are really off limits because in the front of the room I have the entry door on one side and a chair on the wall opposite the door. I also need the walkways on either side of my seating area.

Any and all input would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
JD


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

First off:
- Congrats on the win! :T
- Nice HT room you've got there! 



> First question is with my setup will a traditional box speaker like the SHO-10 even be a possibility below the screen? If so how should I orient it?


Yes, and horizontally.



> For the VS-18.1's. Should I stack both in one of the front corners, one in each front corner or the other option is to put one up front and one in the back to the right of my riser (where you see the chair sitting off the riser now).


My personal preference would be:
- one in each front corner (to the outside of the L+R mains), standing up;
- one between each front main speaker and the center speaker, lying down.

But if you've got the patience to try out various configurations, just try 'em out and stick with what sounds best to you!


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

If I had won, my intent was to use these for the bedroom TV. I don't know how I would have intergrated them in to my existing home theater. Maybe as a zone 2 system or something.


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

I think with one sub in the back you will have better chance of getting more uniform coverage through out the listening area. If you can find room for the MFW-15 along one of the side walls you may get spectacular results following Geddes multisub guidelines.

http://seriousaudioblog.blogspot.com/2012/05/two-great-articles-on-multiple.html

re: SHO-10 positioning. You should try to toe-in more aggressively than conventional speakers.

"Setup of Controlled-Directivity Waveguide Speakers" by Bill Waslo

I have mine set under the screen on 10" stands and they sound fine IMO. I do prefer them in vertical orientation but I know many people have them set horizontally.

hope it helps.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If you send Craig the specs of your room he may be able to model it for you and make a real close placement recommendation.
I am not a CHT equipment owner but I have asked several questions and Craig has been very helpful.
Normally I don't yearn to win the giveaways but I sure was hoprful my name would come out of the hat for this one.
BTW, your room looks great, I am confident you will really enjoy your new gear.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

+1 - Craig has been super helpful to many other posters - I would definitely get his opinion.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

eljay said:


> First off:
> - Congrats on the win! :T
> - Nice HT room you've got there!
> 
> ...


+1. The sub locations can also be determined by doing the "subwoofer crawl."


----------



## Donald Six (May 17, 2012)

Well congrats JD i would put the sub in the back somewhere and to front speakers and have to rear mounted to wall about shoulder height and that way can be heard but not over powering


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats on the win.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Appreciate all the input. No ETA on shipping yet.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If you do not mind me asking, where in western WI are you? I know a few people here in WI who get together periodically for speaker GTG's and would love to hear the SHO-10s.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Any updates available ?


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm a little late telling you congrats but I think your still waiting for them. BTW if you have a hard time fitting them in just send one to mee. LOL.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

They are on the way and looking forward to getting them this week.

JD


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> If you do not mind me asking, where in western WI are you? I know a few people here in WI who get together periodically for speaker GTG's and would love to hear the SHO-10s.


I am on the WI/MN border due East of St. Paul.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

I thought I owe everyone at least a couple of pictures as I received the gear Wed and have it in and powered on. All I can say is what an amazing upgrade from a single MFW-15! When I get the chance to run a calibration I will post more detailed impressions of the system. For now all I did was run a quick test to insure the amp was working.

Pictured here are the subs in the HT with my 16 y/o son who is even more jazzed about getting this system than I am. All he said after powering these up is ohhh myyyy goshhhhhhh!!!

Of course he also asked if he could put one in the back of his car.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh man they sure look good. Have fun with them and keep an eye on your sons back seat.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I am sure you are having some fun with your new toys and at the same time I'll bet you your feeling a little anxious about how to get the most out of them. 

I'm just going to make a few suggestions about sub placement. 

First off THX..., if you Google THX recommends you'll get some ideas but they recomend the "center of side walls" or the center of front and back walls. Well if you think about it logically, placing the 2 subs next to the the front Left/right speakers should work. I would place them to the outside of the front L/R speakers and equal distance of all speakers to the listener (as close as possible). Also, I point the sub speakers aimed at the side walls and at least 30" from the wall or more.

There are several sites I have found that offer free advice that work impeccably every time. One of my favorites "MapleShade.com" This company is unique in every way. They produce some of the finest recordings like MoFi and others. In addition to tweaking every piece of equipment they own, they also produce for sale some very nice equipment and maple foundations and brass footings for everything else. 

Well, MapleShade recomends sub placement (with 2 subs) next to front L/R but pointing to the outside walls and/or toward each other. These ideas work as well as any I've tried. 

If you do try some of their ideas please let me/us know what works for you.

Congrat's again..., I have not listened to CHT's equipment but I have listened to what Craigsub writes and I will just bet the equipment/sound has the potential for a real musical/theatrical experience.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the reply and info. I will definitely experiment with some modifications to the positions but would like to wait for the Omnimic from mktheater if that is still a part of the package. This would allow me to take some measurements rather than rely on solely subjective listening tests.

I currently have both of them at the front of the HT under the screen. I am also using them as stands for the R/L SHO-10's. This puts them at a perfect height for my seated position. I toed in the SHO-10's sharply as many have done and recommended. I have to say that I am experiencing very good results so far.

I ran the the VS18.1's a bit hot at +6dB from reference, after Audyssey XT calibration, just to see what they could do. Played back the opening battle scene from Saving Private Ryan and they easily rocked the foundation of the house. So much for any sound proofing I may have enjoyed previously as you could hear them outside of the house. For me this was bass unlike any I had ever felt before. I did not take any SPL measurements at this point as I just enjoyed the ride.

I reset LFE to 0dB reference and auditioned a couple more movies. These subs are what I would call articulate for 18" drivers in a ported enclosure. They have had no problems keeping up with any material I have thrown at them. For everyday use I have decided to run them +3dB hot as I prefer a bit more "drama" with hard hitting action movies and when the house is sleeping I normally engage Dynamic Volume so others can sleep. 

So far I watched Batman Begins and The Dark Night with my daughter as she had not seen these movies yet. It was the Dark Night that forced me to replace my old Velodyne F1200 servo sub as it blew watching this movie with my dad. The scene where the Joker fires a rocket and ends up destroying the Batmobile also took out my beloved F1200. Re-watching these movies with a system like this is a completely different experience. And what an experience it is. Reading through the forums for many years I always wondered why so many continue their journey for ultimate bass. Now I can completely understand it. 

JD


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Niiiiiiiicccee!!! I just knew it.


----------



## caper26 (Sep 10, 2010)

awesome... I plan on adding more and more subs...  I have a circle jig on the way, my own router now, and bits, and another kit ready to build. Just need time


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Any new updates JD. Do you have any new pics and comparisons between your Aperion mains vs. the CHT. I just moved from Mankato MN to SD so we used to be almost neighbors.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

I would also like to see a few pics of the way you ended up arranging your gear.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I miss those things sooooooooooo much!!!!


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

I am out on the road with my job quite a bit these days but I promise to take a few photo's at the next available opportunity. These subs are amazing and the SHO-10's are excellent as well. I am seated comfortably on the high efficiency/high dynamics bus with these speakers. 

I ended up taking some advice here and laying them flat below my screen slots toward the outside walls. They work great as stands for the SHO-10's. My stage height combined with the height of the subs (on their sides) puts the SHO-10 compression driver right at ear height. Almost exactly the same height as the tweeters in my 633T towers.

I am also planning on finding a way to replace my side surrounds with a pair of SHO-10's as I am confident they will be a significant upgrade from my Aperion bi/dipoles. For me mounting them is a bit tricky as I have to work around my walkways and soffits on each side and the SHO-10's are a bit tough to fit on the wall there. Where there is a will there is a way. I am sure it will be worth the effort.


----------

